# Protection for Falling off Bed



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Ricky has fallen off the bed and off the couch. I know this can be a very dangerous thing. I have hardwood floors, so I have folded up blankets, rugs, etc. around my bed; and if that isn't bad enough, I also have couple of Rubbermaid tubs--to shorten the fall--should another one occur. Does anyone else here do that? I'm wondering if I could maybe come up with something that didn't look quite so bad as all that. I thought maybe a couple of body pillows might look a bit neater. I do feel that I must have something though, regardless of how it looks. He hasn't fallen off the bed since the first couple of months he's been with me, and hopefully, never will again; but I just don't feel like that's a chance I can take! He has fallen off the couch though, which isn't as far to fall.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

My malt fell off the bed once. This might sound strange to some, but I went to target and bought those things you put on kids beds so they don't fall off. I put one one the end of the bed and one on my side. It doesn't matter to me how it looks cause I just don't want my malt to fall off again. They can get seriously injured. One time when we were at the vet and there was a malt there with a broken leg from falling off the bed.

http://www.target.com/Dex-Products-48-Bed-...fety&page=1


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

PP, this is a great idea! I didn't know there was such a thing. I'm going to get one! I'm so glad I asked, and THANKS!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> PP, this is a great idea! I didn't know there was such a thing. I'm going to get one! I'm so glad I asked, and THANKS!! [/B]


You're welcome!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I bet the bed rail would work great--I had them on my kid's beds when they were small. 

Ollie doesn't like sleeping on our bed--he's not a big fan of jumping off our bed and that's why I think he doesn't like sleeping up there. He just doesn't feel safe, especially in the dark. When I "sleep in" (lol--sleeping in is til about 8am on Saturday) sometimes he'll come up and sleep with me (hubby is already up). But normally he sleeps on the floor, beside the bed, on a doggie bed. 

I wonder if you have some soft, comfy doggie beds around the couch that will encourage him to lay on that instead of up on the couch. Ollie is big enough to jump on and off the couch but when he's chewing his bully stick, etc. he likes to lay beside the couch on his doggie bed.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I too use the kids guard rail on our bed and it works great. Bentley even snuggles up to it sometimes.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Ricky has fallen off the bed and off the couch. I know this can be a very dangerous thing. I have hardwood floors, so I have folded up blankets, rugs, etc. around my bed; and if that isn't bad enough, I also have couple of Rubbermaid tubs--to shorten the fall--should another one occur. Does anyone else here do that? I'm wondering if I could maybe come up with something that didn't look quite so bad as all that. I thought maybe a couple of body pillows might look a bit neater. I do feel that I must have something though, regardless of how it looks. He hasn't fallen off the bed since the first couple of months he's been with me, and hopefully, never will again; but I just don't feel like that's a chance I can take! He has fallen off the couch though, which isn't as far to fall.[/B]


My Cameo was injured this fall. It happened in the car, but her doctor said she could not be up on furniture as she needed to have the bones heel. She hated not being in the bed (especially since Cadeau was up there, not that she wanted to be with him, she just didn't want to lose her position in the house to him). So, I have got her in a sherpa, that I secured to the bed. I have used Sherpa's (or other soft-sided crates) on the bed before like when I was trying to potty train Cadeau and I didn't trust him to not go on the bed yet.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have the lawn cushions surrounding the bed ( both lounge and regular sized ones) .. I store them under the bed during the day and pull out at bedtime. I do like those protectors though. 
Quincy is the one I'm most concerned about. Naddie usually wants 'down" sometime during the night and goes down via a bench with no problems ( won't come up though  ) ..so if she decides she wants back up she'll wimper and I have to pick her up. 
Quincy tends to like to lay near the edge and that drives me nuts! I like the idea of those protectors and will have to check them out!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> My malt fell off the bed once. This might sound strange to some, but I went to tarket and bought those things you put on kids beds so they don't fall off. I put one one the end of the bed and one on my side. It doesn't matter to me how it looks cause I just don't want my malt to fall off again. They can get seriously injured. One time when we were at the vet and there was a malt there with a broken leg from falling off the bed.
> 
> http://www.target.com/Dex-Products-48-Bed-...fety&page=1[/B]


That's exactly what I use! I got mine at ToysRus years ago.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=529470
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just an FYI on the bed rails (or any gates, etc. or any "baby" item that can be used for other purposes, x-pens, etc.)...Burlington coat factory has the BEST prices on these things by far. And, if you had the time, kid's consignment stores are a good resource, too.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

It was neat to read these posts!


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i usually place CupCake in the middle of me and Robby. she usually ends up on my head though lol shes like a cat. if i see that shes going to jump off, i tell her NO and she will wait to get taken off the bed. she wiggles around alot when shes sleeping so i put pillows, and then there is me and robby that prevent her.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Cupcake is a little doll!!! 

Pam, we have a Burlington Coat Factory. I wouldn't have thought of checking there. Thanks for the tip!!


----------

